

Batman uses nmap in Justice League (Doom) - unix-junkie
http://nmap.org/movies.html#justiceleague

======
Jach
Fake apologies in advance, this is a meta-comment. I'm throwing this out
there, so HN, we need to have a talk.

This article is interesting to hackers, in the sense that Simpsons or Seinfeld
or some popular t.v. show is interesting. So it doesn't violate the guidelines
per se, unless you use the "intellectually gratifying" interpretation. Sure,
nmap itself is interesting, so by proxy people can have their intellect
gratified, but submit a link to the home page instead. Tack on a '?' if it's a
dupe from a year ago that you really feel strongly deserves a repeat
appearance. (nmap probably is.) Sure this submission is on the /classic page
too so maybe I should shut up, but I've seen a huge increase in the number of
submissions that aren't intellectually gratifying yet still receive a lot of
upvotes.

Furthermore I've been pressing the 'flag' button a lot more and downvoting
what I see as poor quality comments a lot more. I noticed a massive increase
in this behavior after the SOPA incident when we inherited a ton of
(presumably) Reddit users, whereas before sometimes there'd be a week of crap
and sometimes a week of awesome, it was less predictable.

Feel free to downvote if you think I'm overreacting, just crazy, or it's just
me who has noticed.

~~~
xtian
People were already bemoaning the decline in quality when I started reading a
year ago, but even then, the type of article that made it to the front page
was completely different than what you could find on any other site. We are
getting progressively farther from that unique tone as time goes on.

I don't think there is a solution, though. This erosion seems like the
inevitable path of any community-driven thing. No one is doing it
deliberately, it's just what happens when you average out so many ideas of
what “good” is.

I am certainly part of the problem. I haven't contributed anything of value.
This comment is actively making the site worse. But this link was such
tragically generic drivel, I felt the need to say something.

~~~
Jach
There is a solution, but the community doesn't generally tend to like it even
though it's for their own good. The solution is aggressive culture pruning by
trusted lieutenants.

<http://lesswrong.com/lw/c1/wellkept_gardens_die_by_pacifism/>

------
g3orge
nmap saved the world in the matrix...

------
omgtehlion
lold at “No Longer Floppy” entry )

~~~
fredley
I can't believe this actually exists. But then again, rule 34 I guess.

